# هل يمكن تشغيل منتديات الكنيسه بالاجاكس ؟



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2015)

هل يمكن تشغيل منتديات الكنيسه بالاجاكس ؟


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2015)

حالياً لا.. بالمستقبل نعم 
لماذا كل هذا الحب للأجاكس؟


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2015)

My Rock قال:


> حالياً لا.. بالمستقبل نعم
> لماذا كل هذا الحب للأجاكس؟



انا لست مبرمج انا فقط لدي خلفيه بسيطه في التعامل مع نسخة المنتدي كوني كنت المسئول عن احد المنتديات لفتره !
 انا ارى ان الفيس بوك لا يحتاج لتحديث لتصلك اشعارات جديده ، اما اي منتدي يجب ان اعيد تحميل الصفحه لأري الجديد من رسائل ومشاركات ومواضيع جديده


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2015)

هل يوجد في عالم البرمجه ما هو افضل من الاجاكس !
ارسلت لحضرتك رساله خاصه وحقا احتاج لخبرتك في مجال البرمجه ! لاني في طور الاعداد والتحضير للويب سايت بتاع المحل


----------

